# linux-sun-jdk and icedtea plugin



## t0ken (Mar 27, 2013)

I have linux-sun-jdk16 installed on my workstation at my workplace due to certain Linux-based software that I need to be able to run.  This works flawlessly, however I'm wondering what caveats I'll run into by now installing the icedtea web browser plugin, since it seems to depend on FreeBSD's openjdk.  Is it possible to run these two alongside each other?


----------



## fonz (Mar 28, 2013)

That shouldn't be a problem. java/linux-sun-jdk16 and java/openjdk6 don't conflict. You'll end up with t*[red]w[/red]*o JDKs in two different places but that should be the worst you'll suffer.


----------



## t0ken (Mar 28, 2013)

You're right, that was actually a brain fart on my part, since I know I had to set $JAVADIR myself after installing the linux java -- i.e. installing openjdk6 won't affect the environmental variables, which was my main concern.

I'm currently working on getting FF to recognize /usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so so I don't need to install the icedtea plugin at all -- seemed to be recognized by Opera right away.  In any case I'll just fallback on installing icedtea if needed.

Thanks!


----------

